# Got my new smoke hollow smoker



## animal54 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello to all: Brought my new smoke hollow home....took my brother in-law 45 mins to put together and.............smokin like CRAZY........I have found out if you load both trays with chips and a few chunks....it works great. The thing I also found, if you use 1 burner at a time.....switching every 1/2 hours to get both trays going...it will hold 235 to 250 with no problem If you leave both burners on....at low....it jumps to 265 to 275. Now I am going to let it run for a few hours......checking every once in a while for temp, and will let every know the out come!!!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats on the new smoker....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Make sure you insert a good calibrated remote probe into the chamber to verify your smoker gage temp is correct......... 34 degree ice water bath and 212 degree water boil check depending on your altitude on the remote

Joe


----------



## animal54 (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a Maverick E-7 with 2 probes and they are dead on.....just wish I could could the temp down to 230 and hold it there....any suggestions?


----------



## bigsky109 (Apr 3, 2013)

Just bought mine and assembled it today.  Seasoned the thing and getting ready to smoke a turket this weekend.  So far so good.  I have plans on converting it to Natural Gas since Ialready have a grill converted and hookups on my back patio.  BTW....found mine on sale for $279.00.....


----------



## animal54 (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome to SMF......this site is GREAT!!! If you have trouble getting the temp below 250.....fill the water pan 3/4 full of gravel......turn one 1 burner to low.....it will hold 220 for ever. If you need to get higher, adjust the knob a little and you will be good to go. I am doing 2 10lb briskets Friday night....it usually take 16 plus hours. I will post some pic's

Have fun!!!!


----------



## bigsky109 (Apr 4, 2013)

animal54 said:


> Welcome to SMF......this site is GREAT!!! If you have trouble getting the temp below 250.....fill the water pan 3/4 full of gravel......turn one 1 burner to low.....it will hold 220 for ever. If you need to get higher, adjust the knob a little and you will be good to go. I am doing 2 10lb briskets Friday night....it usually take 16 plus hours. I will post some pic's
> 
> Have fun!!!!


Good info......Thanks.

BTW...just finished the conversion to Natural Gas.  I tried the grill without opening the orifices out.  It wasn't a big enough flame so I drilled them out 1/16th and now it works perfectly.  Now I can smoke without worrying about running out of gas!  Just disconnected my NG Grill and connected my new NG Smoker.  The Quick Disconnects are great.  Wish m luck, I am smoking my first chicken breasts tonight after a quick brine immersion.  Too excited to wait for the full 12 hours and want to smoke something really bad. 

This weekend I will be doing a Turkey.....I can't wait for the RIBS someday....Man I am going to get FAT!  LOL


----------



## animal54 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like fun and good luck with the chicken!!!!

Just got done triming 23 lbs of brisket 2 at 13 each. Put it in the fridge and tomorrow night....7pm........off it goes. Should take around 17 to 18 hours...I will post pics.......

Have fun!!!


----------



## bigsky109 (Apr 5, 2013)

The chicken breasts turned out really good but it took forever to smoke them.  I bet I needed to forget the water in the pan and leave it empty.  Temps inside the smoker were just under 300F and I had a hard time keeping them up around 300F.  Reading around here it looks like a lot of people use sand or lava rock instead of water.


----------



## animal54 (Apr 5, 2013)

Glad to hear about your chicken, As far as the gravel.....I fill my water pan 3/4 full run 1 burner and it keeps 230 temp forever. If you have 2 burners, turn both on low, fill the water tray with gravel, and it will stay at 295. If you just have 1 burner, use the gravel and play with the temp knob until you get the temp you need.........


----------



## bigsky109 (Apr 6, 2013)

animal54 said:


> Glad to hear about your chicken, As far as the gravel.....I fill my water pan 3/4 full run 1 burner and it keeps 230 temp forever. If you have 2 burners, turn both on low, fill the water tray with gravel, and it will stay at 295. If you just have 1 burner, use the gravel and play with the temp knob until you get the temp you need.........


I see that in mine....but I wanted to cook the chickens fast and read 300F is the magic number.  Poultry cooked faster than the Slow and Low method. One burner on mine will run the smoker easily at 230F-250F as well with a pan of water.  Both burners will bring the temp to 300F with a full pan of water.  I want to use less gas even though I am on Natural Gas and figure removing the water and using Lava Rock.


----------



## animal54 (Apr 6, 2013)

I like the lava rock idea. I just checked on my brisket, after 12 hours, 155 degrees. The temp was at 210 so........I raised it to bring the temp to 250. Lets see what happens!!!! If nothing else.........it will be like BUTTER!!


----------



## fisherdad (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey,

Just got a Smoke Hollow 47183T and I am looking to convert it to natural gas but can't find a conversion kit for the job.  Have you converted yours?  If so what kit did you use?

Thanks

Fisherdad


----------



## bigsteve77 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey Fisherdad did you convert your Smoke Hollow to natural Gas?. If so what did you do? Thanks!


----------



## fisherdad (Jul 9, 2013)

Not yet.  I like being able to move it around the pool decking if it rains.  The last tank of LPG cost 17.95.


----------



## bigsteve77 (Jul 9, 2013)

@Fisherdad I actually did some research and coverted it by drilling 1/16 drill bit to each orficet. Works like a charm!


----------



## dfwsmoker (Sep 17, 2013)

so glad to find this forum.  I've got a Smoke Hollow with 3 - 10,000 BTU burners.  I need to convert it to NG, I have a pipe I can quick connect to on the patio.  What else did you have to do to convert the grill to natural gas other than just drilling out the orifices?


----------



## bigsteve77 (Sep 24, 2013)

Did you get a regulator hose connected to your NG line?  Here is an example of one . http://www.bbqguys.com/item_name_1-...nnect_path_2120-17652-11468_item_2099611.html


----------



## dfwsmoker (Sep 24, 2013)

bigsteve77 said:


> Did you get a regulator hose connected to your NG line? Here is an example of one . http://www.bbqguys.com/item_name_1-...nnect_path_2120-17652-11468_item_2099611.html


Yes, found one at Home Depot and it hooked right up!  Thanks!


----------



## bigsteve77 (Sep 25, 2013)

Should be good then, Good luck!


----------



## vecchiobob (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi FolksI am also thinking of buying a propane smoke hollow 44''.But I have a couple questions that maybe you guys can help me with? ?My partner and I are going to the Big Apple in the spring and I am hoping to pick up one of these.We are from Ireland and I hope to bring one back with us.I have checked on our airlines website and I have no problems with the weight if the smoker is a flat pack when I buy it???Also do any of you know and can recommend a good place in manhattan for bbq ( beer and blues)???Thanks for your help and SLAINTE!!!


----------



## animal54 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello to all: Brought my new smoke hollow home....took my brother in-law 45 mins to put together and.............smokin like CRAZY........I have found out if you load both trays with chips and a few chunks....it works great. The thing I also found, if you use 1 burner at a time.....switching every 1/2 hours to get both trays going...it will hold 235 to 250 with no problem If you leave both burners on....at low....it jumps to 265 to 275. Now I am going to let it run for a few hours......checking every once in a while for temp, and will let every know the out come!!!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats on the new smoker....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Make sure you insert a good calibrated remote probe into the chamber to verify your smoker gage temp is correct......... 34 degree ice water bath and 212 degree water boil check depending on your altitude on the remote

Joe


----------



## animal54 (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a Maverick E-7 with 2 probes and they are dead on.....just wish I could could the temp down to 230 and hold it there....any suggestions?


----------



## bigsky109 (Apr 3, 2013)

Just bought mine and assembled it today.  Seasoned the thing and getting ready to smoke a turket this weekend.  So far so good.  I have plans on converting it to Natural Gas since Ialready have a grill converted and hookups on my back patio.  BTW....found mine on sale for $279.00.....


----------



## animal54 (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome to SMF......this site is GREAT!!! If you have trouble getting the temp below 250.....fill the water pan 3/4 full of gravel......turn one 1 burner to low.....it will hold 220 for ever. If you need to get higher, adjust the knob a little and you will be good to go. I am doing 2 10lb briskets Friday night....it usually take 16 plus hours. I will post some pic's

Have fun!!!!


----------



## bigsky109 (Apr 4, 2013)

animal54 said:


> Welcome to SMF......this site is GREAT!!! If you have trouble getting the temp below 250.....fill the water pan 3/4 full of gravel......turn one 1 burner to low.....it will hold 220 for ever. If you need to get higher, adjust the knob a little and you will be good to go. I am doing 2 10lb briskets Friday night....it usually take 16 plus hours. I will post some pic's
> 
> Have fun!!!!


Good info......Thanks.

BTW...just finished the conversion to Natural Gas.  I tried the grill without opening the orifices out.  It wasn't a big enough flame so I drilled them out 1/16th and now it works perfectly.  Now I can smoke without worrying about running out of gas!  Just disconnected my NG Grill and connected my new NG Smoker.  The Quick Disconnects are great.  Wish m luck, I am smoking my first chicken breasts tonight after a quick brine immersion.  Too excited to wait for the full 12 hours and want to smoke something really bad. 

This weekend I will be doing a Turkey.....I can't wait for the RIBS someday....Man I am going to get FAT!  LOL


----------



## animal54 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like fun and good luck with the chicken!!!!

Just got done triming 23 lbs of brisket 2 at 13 each. Put it in the fridge and tomorrow night....7pm........off it goes. Should take around 17 to 18 hours...I will post pics.......

Have fun!!!


----------



## bigsky109 (Apr 5, 2013)

The chicken breasts turned out really good but it took forever to smoke them.  I bet I needed to forget the water in the pan and leave it empty.  Temps inside the smoker were just under 300F and I had a hard time keeping them up around 300F.  Reading around here it looks like a lot of people use sand or lava rock instead of water.


----------



## animal54 (Apr 5, 2013)

Glad to hear about your chicken, As far as the gravel.....I fill my water pan 3/4 full run 1 burner and it keeps 230 temp forever. If you have 2 burners, turn both on low, fill the water tray with gravel, and it will stay at 295. If you just have 1 burner, use the gravel and play with the temp knob until you get the temp you need.........


----------



## bigsky109 (Apr 6, 2013)

animal54 said:


> Glad to hear about your chicken, As far as the gravel.....I fill my water pan 3/4 full run 1 burner and it keeps 230 temp forever. If you have 2 burners, turn both on low, fill the water tray with gravel, and it will stay at 295. If you just have 1 burner, use the gravel and play with the temp knob until you get the temp you need.........


I see that in mine....but I wanted to cook the chickens fast and read 300F is the magic number.  Poultry cooked faster than the Slow and Low method. One burner on mine will run the smoker easily at 230F-250F as well with a pan of water.  Both burners will bring the temp to 300F with a full pan of water.  I want to use less gas even though I am on Natural Gas and figure removing the water and using Lava Rock.


----------



## animal54 (Apr 6, 2013)

I like the lava rock idea. I just checked on my brisket, after 12 hours, 155 degrees. The temp was at 210 so........I raised it to bring the temp to 250. Lets see what happens!!!! If nothing else.........it will be like BUTTER!!


----------



## fisherdad (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey,

Just got a Smoke Hollow 47183T and I am looking to convert it to natural gas but can't find a conversion kit for the job.  Have you converted yours?  If so what kit did you use?

Thanks

Fisherdad


----------



## bigsteve77 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey Fisherdad did you convert your Smoke Hollow to natural Gas?. If so what did you do? Thanks!


----------



## fisherdad (Jul 9, 2013)

Not yet.  I like being able to move it around the pool decking if it rains.  The last tank of LPG cost 17.95.


----------



## bigsteve77 (Jul 9, 2013)

@Fisherdad I actually did some research and coverted it by drilling 1/16 drill bit to each orficet. Works like a charm!


----------



## dfwsmoker (Sep 17, 2013)

so glad to find this forum.  I've got a Smoke Hollow with 3 - 10,000 BTU burners.  I need to convert it to NG, I have a pipe I can quick connect to on the patio.  What else did you have to do to convert the grill to natural gas other than just drilling out the orifices?


----------



## bigsteve77 (Sep 24, 2013)

Did you get a regulator hose connected to your NG line?  Here is an example of one . http://www.bbqguys.com/item_name_1-...nnect_path_2120-17652-11468_item_2099611.html


----------



## dfwsmoker (Sep 24, 2013)

bigsteve77 said:


> Did you get a regulator hose connected to your NG line? Here is an example of one . http://www.bbqguys.com/item_name_1-...nnect_path_2120-17652-11468_item_2099611.html


Yes, found one at Home Depot and it hooked right up!  Thanks!


----------



## bigsteve77 (Sep 25, 2013)

Should be good then, Good luck!


----------



## vecchiobob (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi FolksI am also thinking of buying a propane smoke hollow 44''.But I have a couple questions that maybe you guys can help me with? ?My partner and I are going to the Big Apple in the spring and I am hoping to pick up one of these.We are from Ireland and I hope to bring one back with us.I have checked on our airlines website and I have no problems with the weight if the smoker is a flat pack when I buy it???Also do any of you know and can recommend a good place in manhattan for bbq ( beer and blues)???Thanks for your help and SLAINTE!!!


----------

